# Dreaming of Retiring with a Lamborghini?



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I always dreamed of retiring with a Lamborghini and a good looking woman sitting next to me. The shipping on this one to MS might be a little high and the seating somewhat uncomfortable for her....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-lamborghini-1r/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Still have a chance to sort it all out Bob!

Looks spectacular!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So what does the second half of that dream think about a road trip?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

What a dream!


----------

